# SQL Exception



## mdoemli (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes problem.
Bekomme bei diesem programmcode immer diese Fehlermeldung.

Fehlermeldung:

```
Error:
Throwable: javax.xml.transform.TransformerException: javax.xml.transform.TransformerException: com.sun.org.apache.xml.internal.utils.WrappedRuntimeException: Premature end of file.
```

Fehlermeldung auf Konsole:

```
Fehler bei SQL do = java.sql.SQLException: Unknown column 'mariano' in 'where clause
```

Verstehe ich aber nicht, da wenn ich das select auf console ausprobiere funktioniert das auch.

Kann es vielleicht Probleme damit geben das user = VARCHAR und username=STRING?
Ist doch aber eigentlich das selbe, oder?

Code:

```
Statement stmt = null;
        ResultSet rs = null;
		String username = name;
        
		SQLDatenbank sd = new SQLDatenbank();
		Connection conn = sd.makeConnection();
        stmt = (Statement) conn.createStatement();
        
        String query = "SELECT link FROM worker, link where user = "+username;
       
        rs = (ResultSet) stmt.executeQuery(query);
       
        
       int pos_link = rs.findColumn("link");
        
        
        while(rs.next()) {
        		
        		sd.link = rs.getString(pos_link);
        		System.out.println("Link=   "+sd.link);
        		m_OutStringBuffer.append("<link url=\""+sd.link+"\">"+sd.link+"</link>");
        }
  
            if (conn != null)
            {
                try
                {
                    conn.close ();
                    System.out.println ("Database connection terminated");
                }
                catch (Exception e) { }
            }
```

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## Jockel (10. Mai 2005)

String query = "SELECT link FROM worker, link where user = '"+username+"';";
Du hast die einfachen Hochkommata vergessen!


----------



## mdoemli (11. Mai 2005)

Ja super,

klappt.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Sky (11. Mai 2005)

häckchen! (unten links)


----------

